# Pup 1/2 neutered



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Well, I brought the ol' boy home today. He had an undescended nut. It was partially descended for a while, so I didn't worry about it but later it was fully nested in his belly. That raises the incidence of cancer. So had the one removed and left the other alone.

Also, it may have been part of a longer term problem he's had since puberty. The chord to the nut was short and quite thick / scar-like. Free-floating to a degree, and may have caused some intermittent pain. I'm hoping that was the cause of the behavior I've been trying to solve since March.

Had hips, long bones spine and tail all x-ray'd. Great hips, no panos, no real issues with spine other than a slight narrowing of L4-5 area. I have concluded that's not part of the issue.

Also had a scope 6" up rectum, and he was fine.

So I'm keeping my fingers crossed that this was the problem all along.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow!

Strictly off-hand, it sounds like it could have been that one-sided sitting discomfort.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Absolutely makes sense! Keep us posted!


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Certainly ties in with the timing. The behavior started with puberty. Same week he started humping a cushion, for example. The vet I used was different from the first. She specializes in reproductive aspects so I decided to pursue this. She said the testicle was very unusual.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I hope you found the complete cause of his pain!


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

We'll see in a few days. Interesting that on the way home in the van he exhibited some of the behavior. I took that as a good sign that we were on the right track. That area is obviously sore.


----------



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

Hope that solves your problems! My male had the one up thing also. I had then go in and just do both since they were in there since he shouldnt reproduce.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

I never had intentions to breed him, so this doesn't affect anything for me. I left the other nut there for the testesterone.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Vet took out the stiches today. She thanked me profusely for keeping the incision so clean. She was amazed at how well he had healed so quickly. And so much fur had grown on shaved area.

I didn't have the heart to tell her that after day One I let him lick and care for the area. I had faith in his diet and immune system.

He's 13 months, 85 pounds and looks kinda skinny to me.


----------

